# upgrade to 12.1-RELEASE faild.



## zoujiaqing (Feb 14, 2020)

```
[root@FreeBSD /usr/home/zoujiaqing]# freebsd-update upgrade -r 12.1-RELEASE && freebsd-update install
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
metadata is corrupt.
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2020)

zoujiaqing said:


> ```
> Fetching 1 metadata files... gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
> ```


One of your downloads failed or you ran out of disk space.

Start with a fresh download: `rm -rf /var/db/freebsd-update/*`. Then try `freebsd-update -r 12.1-RELEASE` again.


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 14, 2020)

SirDice said:


> One of your downloads failed or you ran out of disk space.
> 
> Start with a fresh download: `rm -rf /var/db/freebsd-update/*`. Then try `freebsd-update -r 12.1-RELEASE` again.



Thank you, SirDice!


----------



## zoujiaqing (Feb 24, 2020)

SirDice said:


> One of your downloads failed or you ran out of disk space.
> 
> Start with a fresh download: `rm -rf /var/db/freebsd-update/*`. Then try `freebsd-update -r 12.1-RELEASE` again.


Can't upgrade again.. This is my other laptop .. ThinkPad T530.


----------

